# Get a load of this collection -- wow!



## Ray (Aug 28, 2015)

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/atq/5194555712.html


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Aug 28, 2015)

Well it is in a place called Compton. 

_Because the bikes are stored off site for security reasons, I can show maybe one or two at the most. And we'll probably meet in the LC Police parking lot for security reasons. I'll send you details on the bike. Then you decide if it is worth looking at. And don't ask where I'm located because it tells you in this ad._


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 28, 2015)

Seems he has been robbed before like many of us. Kind of a pain for him and a buyer but it's better to be safe than sorry. 

Nice collection.


----------



## W2J (Aug 29, 2015)

very nice bikes at reasonable prices.I wouldn't want anyone coming to my house to look at them,especially with all the loose nuts on CL.


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 29, 2015)

Very nice bikes,I like the sellers approach too.


----------

